# Spellforce - Zaubersprüche



## LordEmp (20. März 2005)

*Spellforce - Zaubersprüche*

Ich habe in der Anleitung gelesen, dass man seinen beschworenen Aushilfshelden Zaubersprüche zuweisen kann, die diese dann im Kampf primär einsetzen. So soll man in der Aktionsleiste auf den gewünschten Zauberspruch rechts klicken. Das hat bei mir jedoch keine Wirkung. Selbst wenn ich dem betreffenden Helden keine Waffe in die Hand drücke, rennt er auf den Gegner zu und geht in den Nahkampf anstatt zu zaubern. Mache ich was falsch?


----------



## JP2001 (20. März 2005)

*AW: Spellforce - Zaubersprüche*



			
				LordEmp am 20.03.2005 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe in der Anleitung gelesen, dass man seinen beschworenen Aushilfshelden Zaubersprüche zuweisen kann, die diese dann im Kampf primär einsetzen. So soll man in der Aktionsleiste auf den gewünschten Zauberspruch rechts klicken. Das hat bei mir jedoch keine Wirkung. Selbst wenn ich dem betreffenden Helden keine Waffe in die Hand drücke, rennt er auf den Gegner zu und geht in den Nahkampf anstatt zu zaubern. Mache ich was falsch?


Dein Fehler liegt darin zu glauben, was im Handbuch steht 

Die haben das trotz der Patches und der beiden Addons nicht eingebaut musst also alles per Hand machen


----------



## Solon25 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Spellforce - Zaubersprüche*



			
				JP2001 am 20.03.2005 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben das trotz der Patches und der beiden Addons nicht eingebaut musst also alles per Hand machen



Nicht alles... Die AURA Zauber wie _Aura der Stärke _z.B. machen die von alleine. Man braucht den AURA Zauber nur oben links in der Leiste unter dem entsprechenden Charakter anklicken. Gibt auch ein paar AURA Zauber die den Gegner schwächen, damit funktioniert das auch, ansonsten ist es tatsächlich im Handbuch falsch beschrieben...

Gruss Solon 

P.S. Heiler sollte man am besten selektieren und mit STRG. + H = Halten, hinter den kämpfenden Einheiten festnageln, dann heilen die auch sofern du ein Nahrungshaus mit Nahrung gebaut hast und dieses auch besetzt hast.


----------



## JP2001 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Spellforce - Zaubersprüche*

Das mit der Aura liegt aber in der Natur der Aura, da machen die Helden nichts selber


----------



## Solon25 (22. März 2005)

*AW: Spellforce - Zaubersprüche*



			
				JP2001 am 21.03.2005 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der Aura liegt aber in der Natur der Aura, da machen die Helden nichts selber



*dummguck* Häääää?    Nixversteh    

Die AURA Zauber machen die wohl von selber wenn man sie anklickt...


----------



## JP2001 (22. März 2005)

*AW: Spellforce - Zaubersprüche*



			
				Solon25 am 22.03.2005 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> *dummguck* Häääää?    Nixversteh
> 
> Die AURA Zauber machen die wohl von selber *wenn man sie anklickt... *


ja wenn man sie anklickt, dann zischen diese netten Dinger um den Helden rum.
Wenn es dann z.B. Aura der Stärke ist, dann wird soviel das Mana hergibt nahestehende einheiten verstärkt. 
Das macht die Aura aber automatisch.
Wenn dein Avatar ne aura hat musst du sie auch nur einmal aktivieren und der Rest übernimmt der Computer.

Oder meintest du was völlig anderes


----------



## Solon25 (23. März 2005)

*AW: Spellforce - Zaubersprüche*



			
				JP2001 am 22.03.2005 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ja wenn man sie anklickt, dann zischen diese netten Dinger um den Helden rum.
> Wenn es dann z.B. Aura der Stärke ist, dann wird soviel das Mana hergibt nahestehende einheiten verstärkt.
> Das macht die Aura aber automatisch.
> Wenn dein Avatar ne aura hat musst du sie auch nur einmal aktivieren und der Rest übernimmt der Computer.
> ...



Nein, hörte sich von dir nur so an, als ob das nicht geht. Gibt ja noch andere AURA Zauber, komm grad nicht auf die Namen. Die verlangsamen die Gegner usw.


----------



## JP2001 (23. März 2005)

*AW: Spellforce - Zaubersprüche*



			
				Solon25 am 23.03.2005 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, hörte sich von dir nur so an, als ob das nicht geht. Gibt ja noch andere AURA Zauber, komm grad nicht auf die Namen. Die verlangsamen die Gegner usw.


Aura der Trägheit?  
naja aber so funktionieren ja alle Auren, von daher ist es ja egal.
Halten wir also fest, dass Feature gibt es nicht, ok?


----------

